# home by 10am



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

9 slot reds / snooklets /trouts / all topwater


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet, just got home myself. Out at 8 back by 10:30 1 red 3 trout and some mangrove snappers


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Where are you guys going???


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you re-open the season in that spot without telling me???


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Did you re-open the season in that spot without telling me???


yes -but closed again by 10am


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Where are you guys going???


tampa -Charlie , swing on by and i'll open up the season for you.......


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

was out at Ft DeSoto today...only able to get some trout and trash fish using white bait.  Had a good size snook crush my bait airborn but didn't get a hold of the hook. Glad to here someone did well.  Teach me your ways fish whisperer.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> was out at Ft DeSoto today...only able to get some trout and trash fish using white bait.  Had a good size snook crush my bait airborn but didn't get a hold of the hook.  Glad to here someone did well.  Teach me your ways fish whisperer.


you gotta wiggle it.......


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> you gotta wiggle it.......


And sell your buddy's tackle box and buy topwater plugs with the proceeds and then fish in an area that is only open until 10am.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > you gotta wiggle it.......
> 
> 
> And sell your buddy's tackle box and buy topwater plugs with the proceeds and then fish in an area that is only open until 10am.


correct


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > you gotta wiggle it.......
> 
> 
> And sell your buddy's tackle box and buy topwater plugs with the proceeds and then fish in an area that is only open until 10am.


Got a bone spook in my tackle box right now. With some tooth-marks (adds to fish catching ability). I'll be there tomorrow pre-10am


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Got a bone spook in my tackle box right now.
--thats what she said......... ;D


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

told ya... 

still to come , pre -Isaac excursion 
stay tuned..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go try the ditch I told you about.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

saving that for you and I [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

back this morning before the flats get wrecked from Mr. Isaac...
-a few slot reds early on , then onto some snooklets and Mrs. Tide had what appeared to be a small sub-marine stalking her zara spook  ... after a few passes "POW" fish on !!
-3 jumps and the big girl spit the lure out... :-? man what a fish !! a hog like that in 12" of water is pretty cool..... a couple for the skillet and away we go


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tearing 'em up with a dropping barometer - you the man.

Also excited to see someone actually using my cooler.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Tearing 'em up with a dropping barometer - you the man.
> 
> Also excited to see someone actually using my cooler.


yes its dropping and their hot !!!
-good cooler


----------

